# 5 classic Disney animated titles on August 12th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

now an official PRESS release, but Disney has leaked the release date for some classics that I've been salivating over for a VERY long time.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

in honor of the 5 Disney classics released today, here is a set of video clips

*Tarzan*
http://www.totaleclips.com/player/S...461&formatid=20&clipid=e132578&affiliateid=-1

http://www.totaleclips.com/player/S...461&formatid=20&clipid=e132577&affiliateid=-1

*Hercules*
http://www.totaleclips.com/player/S...461&formatid=20&clipid=e132787&affiliateid=-1

*Mr. Toad*
http://www.totaleclips.com/player/S...461&formatid=20&clipid=e131931&affiliateid=-1


----------

